# Stowaway Falls Out of BA 747



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 19, 2015)

BBC News: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-33196210.

JNB-LHR is a 747-400.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 20, 2015)

Astonishing that anyone could survive at altitude in such cold, and with low oxygen levels.

For me the worrying aspect is that these guys have access in the first place to the plane to conceal themselves... Why bother with the security circus for the rest of us ??

Ed.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 20, 2015)

The plane departed from Johannesburg, South Africa. Not exactly a place known for the best security.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 20, 2015)

One might think that these days, the airlines themselves would demand such relaxed places to raise their game in respect of the security of planes...

Ed.


----------



## jis (Jun 20, 2015)

Demanding is one thing. Getting it is something else. Somehow magically South Africa has never received a downgrade of any sort from the U.S. Or UK AFAICT.


----------



## saxman (Jun 20, 2015)

We've had a few stowaways here in the U.S. It can happen and does. We're definitely secure.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 22, 2015)

caravanman said:


> Astonishing that anyone could survive at altitude in such cold, and with low oxygen levels.


Astonishing...or sadly, not astonishing...that people are so downtrodden as to risk their lives in such a way. Most of these stowaway cases are not, in fact, wanna be terrorists or impetuous runaway teens...they seem to usually be young adults trying to get from a developing world nation to a first world nation. In a way, it's just another version of those dreadful, deadly migrant boats plying the Mediterranean and elsewhere. Or people trying to cross the Arizona desert. Or, in another era, hopping the Berlin Wall. The desperation our world engenders has no limit.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 22, 2015)

Of those, I'd say crossing the Arizona desert actually isn't that bad.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 26, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Of those, I'd say crossing the Arizona desert actually isn't that bad.


It's actually quite deadly. But yes, many people who attempt it do survive.

Arizona's border deaths remain highest in U.S.



> From fiscal 1998 to 2013, the Border Patrol has recorded more than 2,701 bodies found in the Arizona desert.
> 
> "It's the harshest climate along the U.S.-Mexico border," Adame said. "When you've got over 30 days of 100-degree weather, that makes it deadly for anybody crossing out there."


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah, I was just comparing it to the others.


----------

